# 200hp johnson rebuild



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Anyone have a guestimate onn what it would cost to have my 1996 johnson outboard rebuilt?
It runs fine now.. but there is no counter on the hours.. so im assuming its got to be near expiration time..
It starts right up runs great.. but i know its near 1000 hrs.. so im just trying to prepare now.. so i can keep her going. its my first big motor.. so im new.
any suggestions would help.. as i look around .. im going sometime inn the next few weeks to get a compression test .. but still.. just worried as i bring my buddies 2 young kids out with us.. there 8 and 10..


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

suggestions - 
1 get sea tow so u have some piece of mind and dont have to worry about breaking down. 
2 have a good radio. 
3 run the motor into the ground and dont rebuild but repower.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Gotcha.. were gonna go with u.s boat.. i think there thru west marine.. were not ging offshore.. but being in the gulf if we break down on an outgoing tide.. we might just wind up out there.. and were getting the 25watt radio.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah if ur engine runs fine id do the normal maintenance stuff and keep my fingers crossed, hopefully shell run long enough and then u can buy a new motor when needed a long time from now.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

It wasnt a Merc,But friend of mine is mech for fleet of rental boats(Pontoon/airboats/john boats etc) any rate he does keep execellent records of service accomplished and when done on each engine, he told me just last week he had to retire a 115 Yamaha with 3000 hrs on original power head, but several lower units, as rental customer run them in to oyster bars quite often, and rental customers in some cases really abuse engines ,like others said run a compression check, check electical (charging) system, Battery Load test and pay for year of Sea Tow or Boat Us , both the same price . Talking with both at Boat show(Crystal River) same cost $149.00 
Some times older is better, FIW i have a 96 yamaha 115 and have no intention of replacing it in near future, unless beyond repair or not cost effective.
Do not recall who told me ,how ever they stated the AVERAGE Boat owner puts less than 100 hrs a year on engine,so figure it out ,your 1000 hr probably pretty close . 
Then again some people cant Stand Prosperity. Al


----------

